# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Rritja dhe plakja e popullsisë së botës

## Hyllien

Sipas Kombeve te Bashkuara deri ne 2050 pritjet nje rritje e popullsise se botes nga 6.5 miliarde ne rreth 9 miliarde(40%). India mund te jete shteti me popullsine me te madhe rreth vitit 2030 suke e kaluar keshtu Kinen. Popullsia pritet te rritet deri ne 3-fish ne shtetet e varfer si Afganistani. Ne 51 shtete pritet qe popullsia te bjere (nder to Gjermani, Italia, Japonia). Jetegjatesia mesatare pritet te rritet nga 65 ne 75 megjithese ne Afrike pritet te bjere nga 62 ne 45 vjeç. (AP, BBC)

_A nuk ju duket se erresira po behet dhe me e frikshme? Te pasurit do te behen dhe me te pasur, te varferit do te gjejne me shume njerez per ngushellim. Keto jane vetem parashikime. Nje lufte mund te ndryshonte popullsine, nje ndryshim ideologjik global mund te ndryshonte pabarazine...
Thone se koha para agimit eshte me e erretai me e ftohta, por si do ta kuptojme se cila eshte pikerisht ajo erresira me e madhe para agimit, sa larg eshte agimi?_

----------


## Albo

*Plakja e popullsisë në botë*

Gjatë disa dekadave të fundit, popullsia e botës ka kaluar nëpër një rënie të paparë të ritmit të lindjeve. Njerëzit, si në vendet e pasura edhe në ato të varfëra po lindin më pak fëmijë dhe kjo, paralajmërojnë demografët, mund të çojë në rëndimin e problemit të plakjes së popullatës në shkallë botërore. Në pjesën e parë të një serie materialesh për këtë problem, ne do të shikojmë arësyet e kësaj rënieje. Do të flasim gjithashtu për Kinën, e cila dikur përballej me krizën e mbipopullimit ndërsa tani ka një popullatë që po plaket ndoshta më shpejt se në çdo vend tjetër. 



Për qindra vjet me radhë, popullsia e botës është rritur në mënyrë të vazhdueshme. Por tani demografët besojnë se brenda disa dekadave, numri i njerëzve në botë do të fillojë në fakt të bjerë. PHIL LONGMAN: "Tani ne shikojmë se në shumë vende ka një rënie aq të shpejtë në ritmin e lindjeve, saqë mund të quhet e paparë në historinë njerëzore.

 Phil Longman është demograf pranë organizatës Fondacioni i Ri i Amerikës, me qendër në Uashington. Zoti Longman thotë se kudo në botë njerëzit po bëjnë gjithnjë e më pak fëmijë.

"Kjo nënkupton se vende të tillë si Kina, për shembull, do të plagen brenda një dekade të vetme po aq sa është plakur Franca gjatë 150 vjetëve." 

Kjo rënie e paparë në ritmin e lindjeve ka ardhur kryesisht nga vendet në zhvillim. Sektori i OKB-së për Popullatën, thotë se në vitet 70, çdo grua në vendet në zhvillim lindëte mesatarisht rreth 6 fëmijë. Nga fundi i viteve 90, rutmet ranë në rreth 3,9 fëmijë për grua. Ritmet e lindjeve ranë të gjithë vendet në zhvillim me përjashtim të 4 prej tyre.

Demografët thonë se kjo rënie shpjegohet me shumë arësye. Gjatë disa dekadave të kaluara, njerëzit kanë përdorur më shumë mjete kontraceptive dhe i kanë shtyrë më shumë martesat. Gratë kanë patur më tepër mundësira për edukim dhe për punë. Por demografi Longman thotë se mbi të gjitha, rënia e ritmit të lindjeve është shkaktuar nga lëvizja e shpejtë e njerëzve nga fshati në qytete.

"Ne jemi tani në pragun e një situate të tillë ku gjysma e popullsisë së botës jeton në zona urbane dhe ku logjika ekonomike e rritjes së fëmijëve është mjaft e ndryshme. Kur rrit një fëmijë në një apartament, ai bëhet barrë ekonomike, ndryshe nga çndodh kur rrit një fëmijë në fshat, i cili në këtë rast është një ndihmë për familjen."

Demografët thonë se vendet e varfëra mund të përfitojnë nga rënia e nivelit të lindjeve. Familjet kanë më pak fëmijë për të rritur kështu që prindërit do të kenë më shumë para për të investuar. Ana negative e kësaj është se pjesa e popullatës mbi 65 vjeç fillon të shtohet. Pjesa e re dhe aktive e popullatës tkurret dhe i duhet të përpiqet më shumë për tu kujdesur për të moshuarit.

Sipas shumë analistëve, demografia e një popullate përcakton fatin e saj. Kjo është e vërtetë sidomos për Kinën - vendin më të populluar të botës. Në fillim të viteve 70, çdo grua në Kinë kishte mesatarisht 5,7 fëmijë. Në vitin 1979, qeveria kineze imponoi një politikë për ta mbajtur nën kontroll rritjen e pakufizuar të popullatës. Kjo politikë solli si rrjedhojë faktin që sot një grua në Kinë ka mesatarisht 1,4 fëmijë.

Jo shumë kohë më parë ekzistonte frika se rritja e madhe e popullatës do tia kalonte shtimit të rezervave ushqimore duke shkaktuar uri dhe fatkeqësi të tjera. Richard Jackson, pranë Qendrës së Studimeve Strategjike dhe Ndërkombëtare në Uashington, thotë se tani, rënia e rtimit të lindjeve dhe plakja e popullatës po krijon një bombë të re demokrafike që mund të shpërthejë në çdo kohë. 

 Ai thotë se në vitin 2040, në Kinë do të ketë 400 milion të moshuar. Në Kinë, shumica e popullatës nuk ka pensione apo sigurime shëndetësore, prandaj të moshuarit do të varen ekonomikisht nga fëmijët, të cilët shpesh i quanë perandorë të vegjël.

"Perandorët e vegjël të sotëm, të cilët janë fëmijë mjaft të përkëdhelur, do të shikojnë kur të rriten, se barra e mbajtjes së prindërve është tepër e rëndë. Një familje tipike e së ardhmes, sidomos në qytete, do të ketë 4 gjyshër, dy prindër dhe një fëmijë." 

Me fjalë të tjera, Kina po plaket para se të pasurohet. Dhe ajo nuk është e vetme. Rënia e lindjeve po i vë para sfidash të ngjashme vende të tillë në zhvillim si Indonezia dhe Brazili. Mënyra se si ato do tu përgjigjen këtyre sfidave mund të ketë ndikime serioze në stabilitetin e këtyre vendeve në shekullin e 21-të.

----------


## 1vjecari

te ju jap nje fakt. 

familjet myslimane kety ne angli po lindin me shum femije. 

eshte sepse anglia eshte nje vend multi-kulturor.  pra tolerant. 

ka shkruajtur allahu ne ku'ran. "Njeriu qe do allahun nuk perdor preservativ". 

dhe "Ata qe pjellin me shum i do allahu me shum"

liber shum i lexuar kurani

----------


## Klevis2000

O foshnje Nicku jot dhe shkrimi jot mos kane ndonje lidhje. :buzeqeshje:  E dyta kurani nuk i thote ato ne asnje vend ato qe thua ti.  

Problemi eshte se muslimanet nuk jane materialiste dhe nuk e vendosin karrieren dhe postin ne vend te kenaqesise te te qenurit baba ose nene . 

Samuel Huntigtoni ne librin e tij perplasja e qyteterimeve  e tregon shume bukur se me te vertete vendet muslimane jane me % popullsie te moshave 18-35 vjec dhe dihet se zhvillimi i vendeve varet shume nga mesatarja e moshes sepse rinia gjithmone eshte me pogresive se te moshuarit .Po keshtu Amerika dhe vende te tjera per tu mbushur vakumin e plakjes se popullsise i ka hap dyert emigrimit te vendeve te tjera.Vendet skandinave e kane kete nivel shume te larte sidomos Suedia.

Natyrisht ose Natyralisht bota do marri sens tjeter mirepo "disa" duan tia japin kete sens artificialisht. Nejse gjithsesi do marri te njejtin drejtim.

----------


## manoklla

Sa me i pazhvilluar dhe i prapambetur te jete nje komb aq me shume rritje popullsie ka. Aty ku mungon civilizimi injoranca ulet kembekryq. Sepse i padituri nuk di ceshte kontraceptivi ose prezervativi. Ne boten perendomore ku njeriu ka shume angazhime dhe eshte i siguruar nga ana ekonomike 1 ose 2 femije mjaftojne, kurse neper zululande si kina, india, afrika e arabia femijet shihen si krahe pune ku edhe po vdiq njeri nga semundja ka nja 10 te tjere qe e zevendesojne. Kur te zhvillohen edhe vendet e botes se trete do marre fund rritja e pakontrolluar e popullsise. Sepse planeti toke nuk ka aq shume resurse sa te mbaje miliarda e miliarda njerez.

Edhe dikur shqiperia si vend i prapambetur qe ishte kishte nga 3 femije per familje, lere pastaj ne fshatra. Kurse sot, me zhvillimin qe ka marre lindjet jane stabilizuar ne numra qe jane te pershtatshem per zhvillimin normal te nje kombi.

----------


## 1vjecari

> Samuel Huntigtoni ne librin e tij perplasja e qyteterimeve  e tregon shume bukur se me te vertete vendet muslimane jane me % popullsie te moshave 18-35 vjec dhe dihet se zhvillimi i vendeve varet shume nga mesatarja e moshes sepse rinia gjithmone eshte me pogresive se te moshuarit.


pra ti po thua eshte mir qe myslimanet te pjellin me shum dhe te dominojne te tjeret me popullsi.  Pikerisht myslimanet sidomos, kete qellim kan te shperndajne fen. Menyra e vetme e tyre per te bere kete eshte duke pjellur me shum myslimane te rinje qe ti shplajne trute me fe. 

Ne angli komuniteti mysliman po ta dish di eshte shum i ndare nga anglezet. nuk jetojne bashke. por ne lagje te tera myslimane. 

shqiptaret ne ana tjeter ko-operojne me te tere si te gjith njerzit evropian.

----------


## manoklla

Po pse ti fut shqiptaret me nji kusi me vendet aziatike? Shqiptaret jane europiane denbabaden or mik.

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

http://www.geohive.com/charts/pop_data3.php

----------


## Klevis2000

> *Sa me i pazhvilluar dhe i prapambetur te jete nje komb aq me shume rritje popullsie ka. Aty ku mungon civilizimi injoranca ulet kembekryq. Sepse i padituri nuk di ceshte kontraceptivi ose prezervativi*. Ne boten perendomore ku njeriu ka shume angazhime dhe eshte i siguruar nga ana ekonomike 1 ose 2 femije mjaftojne, kurse neper zululande si kina, india, afrika e arabia femijet shihen si krahe pune ku edhe po vdiq njeri nga semundja ka nja 10 te tjere qe e zevendesojne. Kur te zhvillohen edhe vendet e botes se trete do marre fund rritja e pakontrolluar e popullsise. Sepse planeti toke nuk ka aq shume resurse sa te mbaje miliarda e miliarda njerez.
> 
> Edhe dikur shqiperia si vend i prapambetur qe ishte kishte nga 3 femije per familje, lere pastaj ne fshatra. Kurse sot, me zhvillimin qe ka marre lindjet jane stabilizuar ne numra qe jane te pershtatshem per zhvillimin normal te nje kombi.
> 
> 
> *postuar nga nje vjecari*
> 
> Pra ti po thua eshte mir qe myslimanet te pjellin me shum dhe te dominojne te tjeret me popullsi. Pikerisht myslimanet sidomos, kete qellim kan te shperndajne fen. Menyra e vetme e tyre per te bere kete eshte duke pjellur me shum myslimane te rinje qe ti shplajne trute me fe. 
> 
> ...


Ja nje tipik qe  po na jep leksione civilizimi te lidhura me prezervativet.lol
Lidhja e civilizimit na u lidhka me prezervativet dhe kontanceptivet.Lol ja po ta them qe injoranca nuk eshte ulur kembkryq tek ty po te ka hip kalaqafe.

Civilizimi i dashur ka kohe qe ka lindur prandaj bota sot gjendet ne shume civilizime .Ai Krishtero- perendimor i cili eshte perzier me civilizmin romak dhe ate grek.Ka civilizim konfuciano-budist ka civilizim hinduist kja civilizim Islam.

Tani me thuaj kur skishte prezervativ si ja bente bota pa civilizim.lol
Ndoshta grejerit dhe romaket per kte kane vuajtur prandaj benin dhe luftra te shumta.

Spo e zgjas shume se se mbaj dot te qeshuren  por do te keshilloja shume pak per civilizimin e aborteve dhe te atyre femijve qe lihen neper rruge e jetimore nga frika e civilizimit materialist.Epo ta lidhesh civilizmin me femijet e lindur shume ose me prezervativet o kontraceptivet do te thote qe njerzimi ka jetuar vetem ne shekullin 20 shekujt e meparshem ska pas njerzim dhe civilizim sepse ska pas przervativ dhe kontraceptiv.

Dashuria per njeriun sidomos per femijet eshte pjese  e gjithe civilizimeve.Pse i perdorni disa terma pa i ditur kuptimin.Lindjet e femijve jane rinia e nje populli ose kombi ose civilizimi.Kjo tregon se ky popull ka te ardhme ka trashegimi dhe nuk eshte ne zhdukje.ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh civilizim qe po i terbon njerzit me injorance dhe me sterilitet llogjikor.

----------


## manoklla

Per kohen kur flet tij mor mik, pra atehere kur ja hipte burri grus kur ti tekej, vdekshmeria foshnjore ishte  e larte, pra bej 5 femije qe ishalla me ngelin 2. Nje kolere binte e fshihej gjithe katundi. Plus femija ishte krah pune, ne vend te lopes ose kaut ai punonte token, ndaj duheshin shume, se vaki binte nje lufte dhe nisshin dhe ca nizam andej nga Qabeja ku sktheheshin me. Ky femij skishte kosto te madhe si femija sot se gruaja spunonte me pare por rriste femije si makine, femija nuk shkonte ne shkolle, dinte vetem te milte lopen e te rriste delet. Pershesh me qumesht hante gjith diten, jo Nutella. Gruan ja gjente babi pa e pyetur andej nga fshati fqinj. Ndaj shumoheshin njerezit sa te donin, se shteti smbante pergjegjesi per rritjen e tyre nder cerdhe a kopshte dhe aq sa lindin vdisnin.

Kurse sot me zhvillimin e mjekesise vdekshmeria eshte ulur nder femije. Plus qe femijet kane kosto sot, duan shume rroba, jo nje triko leshi perjete si dikur, duan pare per universitet, duan kompjuter e PlaySatation, pra smund te besh femije pa hesap se i ke mbi kurriz, dhe po u ndave do pagush child support. Jeta intensive e burrit dhe e gruas ben qe femija te behet barre e madhe ta mbash neper cerdhe se kushton nje qamet e gjysem. Prandaj hyn ne pune kontraceptivi si mjet mbrojtes, se psh ai qe ja hup gruas pernate se perballon dot te kete femije pervit. Keshtu pra, meso pak para se te flasesh.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Nuk besoj se do rritet aq shume popullsia! Nuk duhet gjithashtu te jemi te bindur se do shtohet jetegjatesia e njeriut. Sa gjate mund te jetoje nje njeri qe tere diten thith dioksid karboni, merzitja e shtyen te pije alkole dhe droga te renda, ajer te paster merr vetem 15 diteshin e pushimeve te gjithe vitit punetor. Sa e lehte eshte per nje plak t'i mbjetoje temperaturave mbi 43 grade cecius, qe po behen standarte per cdo Vere. Vetem nje konserve mund te mbijetoje shume me kete katandisje te Planetit, qe vit per vit e me keq po behet, pra nuk eshte njeri eshte konserve ai qe do mbijetoj aq 50 vjecarin e ardhshem kur dukurite meteorologjike do jene problemi me i madh i njerezimit (megjithese une besoj se dukurite meteorologjike ishin gjithnje problem i njerezimit por njerezit nuk mendojne gjate, mendojne vetem per ambicie te perkoheshme dhe vetem per veten e tyre). Sa gjate mund te jetoje nje femije kur qe ne moshen tre vjecare ka fituar Azem dhe probleme frymemarrjej per shkak te lendeve te demshme te atmosferes (30% e femijeve ne Athine vuajne nga Azma, dhe nuk besoj se eshte vetem per Athinen ky problem) ?

Saper rritjen e popullsise, une vetem vdekje te popullsise po shikoje!

----------


## Klevis2000

*Serbia po vdesë!*

E Popullësia e Serbise ka moshën mesatare prej 41 vjeç dhe me këtë përqindje rradhitet ndër 10 vendet me popullësi më të vjetër në botë, thotë burimi i gazetes Glas të Beogradit. Disa fshatra në Serbi ku me vite të tëra nuk është dëgjuar vaji i fëmijës. Në Vojvodinë mbi 25 mijë shtëpi janë të braktisura tërësisht. Alarmi ka filluar. Shkencëtarët serbë dhe Kisha Ortodokse po ofrojnë programe shpëtimtare, madje edhe propozimligje për Kuvendin e Serbisë. Pengimi i shpërnguljes, mundësimi i kthimit të refugjatëve, kthimi i banorëve të qytetit nëpër fshatra janë vetëm disa propozime. 

Të dhënat flasin se çdo vit në Serbi zhduket nga një qytet me 30.000 banorë, kurse në Kosovë lind qyteti i ri me 35 mijë banorë. Dikur në Serbi në çdo të punësuar ishte një pensionistë, kurse sot në një të punësuar vijnë 1.3 pensionistë.

----------


## Klevis2000

Kurse per ty tirona e re po te them qe shkaqet e plakjes se popullsise jane imorale.

Duke filluar nga humbja e natyres njerzore dhe *kthimi i meshkujve ne homoseksuale*.(Pra mos lindja nga keto njerez)

Dy *imoraliteti i femrave* te cilat kalojne nga 40 dashnore dhe pastaj kur i kujtohet ndokujt ti marri per grua iu ka bere qafa e mitres si "mali tomorrit" dhe me kete gje arrijne sterilitetin ose deshtimin.

Tre frika dhe pasiguria e jetes i kane cuar shume femra qe te *abortojne femijet*  ose ti hudhin neper rruge lumenj ferra etj

*Frika nga karriera* dhe humbja e nje prej vecantive me te bukura te jetes te qenurit prind(nene ose baba) .Do i humbte vetes nje nga privilegjet natyrore me te bukura qe Zoti i ka dhuruar njeriut.Mjafton vetem kenaqesia qe dciak brenda teje po leviz dhe bota te duket krejt ndryshe(per femrat).

*Frika nga varferia* se ndoshta femijet e saj ose atij sdo kene buke dhe ato qe i kane femijet e tjere .Absurde cdo njeriu Zoti i ka caktuar rriskun e vet dhe kush ka vdekur sot per buke qe do vdesin femijet e tu.

*Koncepti i jetes* se bashkejetesa eshte sistem me i mire se martesa .


*Kalimi i moshes* shume njerez he tani he pastaj derisa arrijne moshen e sterilitetit dhe pastaj nuk kane mundesi fizilogjike per te pasur femije.Mjere ata qe nuk ia dine lumturine femijes dhe te pasurit femije ose te qenurit prind dhe gezohen me jeten e tyre e cila eshte shume e varfer pa kete pasuri te mrekullueshme.

*Luftrat e shumta* e plakin popullsine dhe lufta per mbijetese kombetare,ka qene nje prej vecorive  tek nenat kosovare te cilat lindnin shume femije per te mos asmiluar dhe zhdukur si popull.

etj

----------


## leci

Gazetat rrejne more Kleviso,apo nuk ta kishin thene ty kete

http://it.encarta.msn.com/encycloped...87/Serbia.html

Ketu thote qe popullsia serbe eshte rritur,kurse ti na thua qe zhduken qytete me 30 mije banore ne vit.
Mundesisht mund te na japesh ndonje link te ketyre artikujve sensacionale qe na bien ketu?
Tani qe i bere thirrje shqiptareve myslimane do rritet shpresa..Bjer me mire ndonje artikull kilometrik mbi Kuranin se te pakten kontribuon ne luften kunder injorances.

Pershendetje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Klevis2000

> Gazetat rrejne more Kleviso,apo nuk ta kishin thene ty kete
> 
> http://it.encarta.msn.com/encycloped...87/Serbia.html
> 
> Ketu thote qe popullsia serbe eshte rritur,kurse ti na thua qe zhduken qytete me 30 mije banore ne vit.
> Mundesisht mund te na japesh ndonje link te ketyre artikujve sensacionale qe na bien ketu?
> Tani qe i bere thirrje shqiptareve myslimane do rritet shpresa..*Bjer me mire ndonje artikull kilometrik mbi Kuranin se te pakten kontribuon ne luften kunder injorances.
> 
> Pershendetje*



2  Territorio Serbo
Anteprima della sezione 

3  Popolazione 
Anteprima della sezione 

Lultimo censimento effettuato nel paese risale al 1991. In quellanno, la popolazione della Serbia ammontava a 9.791.745 abitanti. Di questi, il 66% erano serbi; il 17% albanesi (presenti prevalentemente in Kosovo); il 4% ungheresi (presenti prevalentemente in Vojvodina); il 2,5% slavi musulmani (che secondo il criterio iugoslavo rappresentano un gruppo nazionale a sé stante); l1,4% rom; l1,1% croati. 

Kjo faqa qe ke prure ti eshte ne kohen e qepes dhe flet se kosova eshte akoma pjese serbe.*Prandaj si gjithmone artikujt e mi duhen ti nxjerrin nga injoranca disa pavarsisht se nuk jane komentim nga kurani*. :buzeqeshje:  

Lec shoqeria e sinqerte nuk e pranon fjalen e urte me te qeshme me te ngjeshme prandaj mos u bej shume i zgjuar.

----------


## Lioness

Duke lene menjane "moralitetin" e uljes apo plakjes se popullesise, le te gjykojme me gjakftohtesi, dmth me terma ekonomik.  Cdo lloj diskutimi tjeter nuk i sherben per mendimin tim vecse sensacionit dhe injorances.  

Relacioni midis popullesise dhe rrijtes se ekonomise eshte komplekse.  Ne pergjithesi jane dy modele qe trajtojne kete fenomen: I pari eshte modeli endogjen qe nenvizon progresin teknologjik si nje burim kritik i rritjes, progres ky qe vjen si rrjedhoje e ngritjes se popullesise (thjesht, me shume njerez, me shume ide,) dhe per me teper, duke qene se burimet natyrore jane te karakterizuara si dminishing returns (ne ulje) atehere eshte zhvillimi i teknologjise ai qe tejkalon, apo anashkalon kete pengese.  
Modeli i dyte, eshte ai me pesimist, i bazuar ne formulat e Thomas Malthaus (duhet nenvizuar se teorite e tij analizon zhvillim ekonomik boteror deri ne fillim te shek. 19) pa endogjenizuar efektet e revolucionit industrial.  Gjithashtu, te te njejtes "school of thought" ishte dhe Solow, modeli i se cilit e shikon si negative rritjen e popullesise, sepse krijon fenomenin e "congestion" ose mbidyndje, fenomen ky qe ul rritjen e ekonomise. 

Te dy keto modele nuk jane komplet te sakta, shume elemente te tjere nuk jane perfshire ne analize.  Sic e kemi para ne zhvillimin ekonomik te vendeve perendimore, rritja e popullesise ne perendim, sidomos ne shek. 19 u shoqerua me nje ngritje shume me te larte te ekonomise, industrializimi i se ciles, u shoqerua me normalizim te pop. ne shek. 20.  
Ne vendet ne zhvillim, rritja e popullesise shihet si "mbidyndje" sepse ekonomia nuk po rritet me te njejtat rritme, ose me rritme me te larta.  Kjo per arsyen se institucionet nuk kurajojne innovacion, zbulime te reja, krijime, keshtu qe rritja e popullesise nuk rezulton ne rritje te ideve te reja, dmth. ne zhvillimin teknologjik.  (Kur flasim per institucione, perfshihen ata kombetare perkates dhe nderkombetar.  Institucionet kombetare, shteti etj.  duhet te bejne me shume per edukimin shkollor te popullesise, ato nderkombetare duhet te bejne me te mundshme "levizjen," fluiditetin e ideve dhe zhvillimin e nevojshem te infrastruktures ku keto ide te hedhin rrenje.)  

Megjithate, fakti qe rrijta e mireqenies ekonomike shkakton uljen e rritmit te ngritjes se popullesise eshte i pakontestueshem.  Kjo sepse, ne fund te fundit "the human being is afterall a rational being", njeriu eshte racional, qe nuk do te thote aspak se eshte imoral.

----------


## iliria e para

Cudi qe Zoti nuk ju jep pasuri, mirqenje dhe paqe atyre shteteve ku nataliteti eshte me i madhi ne bote?! Atyre qe nuk perdorin prezervative dhe mjete tjera mbrojtese.

Perkundrazi, atje ka lufte, korrupcion, varferi, abuzime (qe as nuk guxojne te dalin ne"shesh"), vdesin shume femij, vuajne nga uria, .Deshira dhe endrra me e madhe e ketyre njerzve eshte te shkojne ne perendim e sidomos ne USA qe e shajne pa meshire......................Me mire mos ta zgjas.

----------


## mad

sa per koment shume te thjeshte:

fiks fare te merkuren paradite, ndersa po mbaronte stervitja....nje shok i ekipit, me thote:
-Madi, ju jeni te tmerrshem fare! Jeni kombi me lindshmerine (pozitive) me te larte ne Evrope...., dhe shtoi, - mesatarisht nje femer lind 4-5 femije!

me thene te drejten nu duk pak si e veshtire per tu besuar. por me pas ai me tha qe e kishte degjuar/lexuar ne leksion demogafie, dhe qe te dhenat ishin te viteve te fundit!

a di te me thote ndokush, nese ky indeks eshte i bazuar ne studimet statistikore te zyrave shqiptare, apo te huaja, dhe gjithashtu cfare % vertetesie kane?!?!

{^_^}

----------


## [xeni]

> sa per koment shume te thjeshte:
> 
> fiks fare te merkuren paradite, ndersa po mbaronte stervitja....nje shok i ekipit, me thote:
> -Madi, ju jeni te tmerrshem fare! Jeni kombi me lindshmerine (pozitive) me te larte ne Evrope...., dhe shtoi, - mesatarisht nje femer lind 4-5 femije!
> 
> me thene te drejten nu duk pak si e veshtire per tu besuar. por me pas ai me tha qe e kishte degjuar/lexuar ne leksion demogafie, dhe qe te dhenat ishin te viteve te fundit!
> 
> a di te me thote ndokush, nese ky indeks eshte i bazuar ne studimet statistikore te zyrave shqiptare, apo te huaja, dhe gjithashtu cfare % vertetesie kane?!?!
> 
> {^_^}



Ketu mund te marresh informacion ne lidhje me ate qe ka thene ai shoku: 
http://www.cia.gov/cia/publications/...al.html#People 

*Total fertility rate: 2.05 children born/woman (2004 est.)* 

mua me duket nje shifer e vogel por gjithsesi them se jane zyrtare dhe te sakta...



P.S. Mbase kjo nuk eshte pikerisht ajo qe kerkoje. Tani qe e mendova me mire, them se mbase kjo nuk tregon pikerisht numrin (mesatar) e femijeve qe lind nje femer gjate gjithe jetes. E them kete duke pase parasysh se, nese llogariten nenat e reja, te cilat mund te lindin femije te tjere, athere edhe mesatarja bie, çka mund te jete nje shpjegim per shifren e ulte... Ndonjeri qe di me shume le te na shpjegoje, po deshi... :-)

----------


## leci

> 2  Territorio Serbo
> Anteprima della sezione 
> 
> 3  Popolazione 
> Anteprima della sezione 
> 
> Lultimo censimento effettuato nel paese risale al 1991. In quellanno, la popolazione della Serbia ammontava a 9.791.745 abitanti. Di questi, il 66% erano serbi; il 17% albanesi (presenti prevalentemente in Kosovo); il 4% ungheresi (presenti prevalentemente in Vojvodina); il 2,5% slavi musulmani (che secondo il criterio iugoslavo rappresentano un gruppo nazionale a sé stante); l1,4% rom; l1,1% croati. 
> 
> Kjo faqa qe ke prure ti eshte ne kohen e qepes dhe flet se kosova eshte akoma pjese serbe.*Prandaj si gjithmone artikujt e mi duhen ti nxjerrin nga injoranca disa pavarsisht se nuk jane komentim nga kurani*. 
> ...




O kleviso lexoji pra deri ne fund artikujt se nuk behet qameti per nje here.

Lultimo censimento effettuato nel paese risale al 1991. In quellanno, la popolazione della Serbia ammontava a *9.791.745* abitanti. Di questi, il 66% erano serbi; il 17% albanesi (presenti prevalentemente in Kosovo); il 4% ungheresi (presenti prevalentemente in Vojvodina); il 2,5% slavi musulmani (che secondo il criterio iugoslavo rappresentano un gruppo nazionale a sé stante); l1,4% rom; l1,1% croati.

*Nel 2002* la popolazione della Serbia era stimata in *9.979.752* persone, con una densità media di 113 abitanti per km².

Pra siç e sheh popullsia e Serbise eshte rritur,kurse ti po thua qe zhduken qytetet.
Nuk flitet me tifozllik i nderuar klevis,e as me te qeshme e te ngjeshme.
Bjer fakte dhe bujrum te diskutojme,ashtu si duhet me respekt reciprok.Dhe na thuaj per keto qytetet kosovare qe lindin ne çdo vit me 35.000 banore,thjesht qe ta dime,jo per te treguar zgjuarsine. 
Pershendetje  :buzeqeshje:

----------

